# Games you wanted to love...



## Panzermanathod (Jul 9, 2009)

Ever played a game and, really, really wanted to like it, but any number of problems keeps you from liking it?

I don't mean simply playing a game, and then seeing it suck. I mean playing a game that you would adore if they only fixed some problems, but in is current state it's bad/passable/medicore/etc.

For me, Shadowman for the PSX. That game was like Soul Reaver's cousin, having many similarities in its way of doing things, but does it different enough to keep me from saying it's Soul Reaver with a black man. 

But the game has some game breaking glitches. Sometimes while fighting enemies your character will freeze in place for a few seconds. Sometimes your animation will freeze, but you will still keep moving. Sometimes your charged shots won't come out, you get stuck in the gun charge position, and then you lose your shot. Sometimes the enemies gain periods of invincibility while you're shooting them (it's not a gameplay feature. Using fully charged shots if I kill two of the same enemy there's a good chance you'll see one freeze up and won't die when you shoot at them, taking more ammo than an enemy that didn't glitch up).

This and other problems kept me from playing Shadowman. Hell, for most of the game, due to the fact that so many hidden things are needed to progress through the game, I ended up sequence breaking* with a glitch that allowed me to roll on hot floors without burning: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgYwAbVZOmU

Remember, I don't quite mean games you expected to be good but aren't, I mean games that would be good if it weren't for some very bad gameplay issues.


*Sequence breaking is a term I got from a Metroid site that means getting items and going to places before you should be able to. For example, getting the Super Missiles before fighting the first boss in Super Metrid is sequence breaking.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Soulcalibur Legends.

=/


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 9, 2009)

the mortal kombat games


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 9, 2009)

Team Fortress 2 if only because of payload. I just couldn't find what it was that had appeal to everyone, even people who hate most FPSes and cock-measuring games like the plague. Payload lulled me into a false sense of security that this actually would be fun, instead I find myself logging on, playing one or two games, logging off, then not touching it for months. 

The odd thing is I actually would play Random Arenas in Guild Wars for awhile. :/ and it's similar enough with the different playstyles. Maybe it's the whole "Play with a lotta different builds" that gets me with GW.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 9, 2009)

smash bros brawl...
its an awesome game but a huge disappointment as well. characters no one wanted, very similar characters, the gameplay sucks if you compare it to melee and online its lagging like crazy.
i like it but i didnt touch it in months.

halo 3...
what the hell is supposed to be so special about that game? sure its a good FPS but other than that the whole thing feels kinda old.


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Team Fortress 2 if only because of payload. I just couldn't find what it was that had appeal to everyone, even people who hate most FPSes and cock-measuring games like the plague. Payload lulled me into a false sense of security that this actually would be fun, instead I find myself logging on, playing one or two games, logging off, then not touching it for months.
> 
> The odd thing is I actually would play Random Arenas in Guild Wars for awhile. :/ and it's similar enough with the different playstyles. Maybe it's the whole "Play with a lotta different builds" that gets me with GW.



So you don't like capture the flag or capture point?  O:


Also, no one likes 2fort so that could very well be it :U

I like switching up classes when I get bored of one.  :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 9, 2009)

It's not that I don't like Capture the flag or capture point, it's that there was just nothing new to me. Even if granted, it's still better than Halo because I at least liked the classes in Team Fortress 2 and I'd have absolutely detested it if it weren't for the fact that people actually PLAY Medics.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum...


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 9, 2009)

one game i wanted to love but absolutely couldnt:

Jak X
WAY too challenging when you get near the end,
the issue of exploding in the middle of teh race sucks too.
too many ways to glitch, get stuck, or just die

another game that i couldnt absolutely adore was:

ratchet deadlocked
it kinda led away from the series, and the stopped the ryno series in this one.
plus theyve only been putting ratchet games on the ps3 now. its SUCKS.


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> It's not that I don't like Capture the flag or capture point, it's that there was just nothing new to me. Even if granted, it's still better than Halo because I at least liked the classes in Team Fortress 2 and I'd have absolutely detested it if it weren't for the fact that people actually PLAY Medics.



If I may ask, were the special weapons out at this time?  I too got bored of TF2 in 2007 when it was out, but I absolutely love the new items and hats and stuff in it.  Medic with a blutsager and ubersaw is awesome.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 9, 2009)

bikini samuri squad, such potencial in a game.   Also chronicals of riddick assalt on dark athena game if the online was good it would be a great game.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> If I may ask, were the special weapons out at this time? I too got bored of TF2 in 2007 when it was out, but I absolutely love the new items and hats and stuff in it. Medic with a blutsager and ubersaw is awesome.


 
TF2's a fun game, and I want to play it, but I don't have Xbox Live so I can't play it unless I'm hanging out at a friend's place.  I love that game, and I would play it if I could.  

Also, RE4, GoW, and Halo are other games that I can't get into but want (or wanted) to.


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> TF2's a fun game, and I want to play it, but I don't have Xbox Live so I can't play it unless I'm hanging out at a friend's place.  I love that game, and I would play it if I could.
> 
> Also, RE4, GoW, and Halo are other games that I can't get into but want (or wanted) to.




Ewwww xbox TF2.  :C


----------



## Rytes (Jul 9, 2009)

halo 3.... just couldn't really like it


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 9, 2009)

Red Steel

I love the prospect of katanas, but its mostly an FPS. Theres also the issue of accuracy with the wiimote that I've only come across on this game.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 9, 2009)

I really, really, really wanted to love Metal Gear Solid 2. The opening cinematic was awesome, the game's story sounded like it was made of win, and Snake looked cool...I just can't get the stealth genre though. I like charging in with an axe the size of my body, being a three minute mage or even a healer. Stealthing though isn't my thing.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly* (PS2)
Spyro fan reporting, but a lower framerate than a strobe light and glitches that range from sound FX to game-breaking . . . ack!

*Blast Works* (Wii)
Gameplay got old after a few levels.  And the music . . . you can't even call that music!


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 9, 2009)

fallout 3. the first few fallout games were so much better, then bethesda bought the rights to the game and made it a fallout themed copy of oblivion.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jul 9, 2009)

Starfox Adventures :C


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 10, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> the mortal kombat games



If you don't like the series then I don't think this really counts in this thread...


----------



## Morroke (Jul 10, 2009)

The Diablo series.

I played Starcraft and Warcraft and loved those, picked up Diablo and it was boring as hell.

It's still sitting on the floor.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Assassin's Creed. And then I finished it.

Twilight Princess. It looked good but has had the shittiest dungeon designs I have seen in a Zelda game for a long time.

The World Ends With You. Had a really great battle system, but 1) keeping your partner alive and attacking with Neku at the same time on really difficult fights was a total bitch 2) the needlessly complicated, uninteresting and mandatory stat-controlling out-of-battle level-up systems that left you spending most of the game not doing anything, and 3) hating pretty much every character in the game for most of the storyline.

There will likely be more soon enough.*


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 10, 2009)

Assassin's Creed. I love stealth based games, and I love medieval-style times... This was two in one!

Then it turned out to be a shitty sci-fi game.

Also, Team Fortress 2. /v/ blows strings of spoo all over their monitors for that game, so I wanted to like it. Too bad it's fucking boring.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jul 10, 2009)

Knights of The Old Republic 2: This game had so much promise, but the insane amount of bugs and cut content... In a stock install, it's just sad to play it. You almost have add in a crapload of fanmods just to get it to a playable state. I finished the first one, but I just can't pull myself to finish this one.

Advent Rising: Wow, where to start? Sound bugs, music bugs, control bugs, AI bugs and even outright game breaking bugs. The infamous "Elevator of Death!" 99% of the time, the elevator doesn't work, and you need to take said elevator to progress the plot... But damnit! The story was great! And when it played, the music was amazing!


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 10, 2009)

Almost any of the sequels coming out today like the ones mentioned above such as Brawl, Halo, Pokemon, are all great, but they could have been so much more. Hype killed them.

I also love Team Fortress 2, it's great for only $20.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> The World Ends With You. Had a really great battle system, but 1) keeping your partner alive and attacking with Neku at the same time on really difficult fights was a total bitch 2) the needlessly complicated, uninteresting and mandatory stat-controlling out-of-battle level-up systems that left you spending most of the game _not doing anything_, and 3) hating pretty much every character in the game for most of the storyline.


Those gripes are probably just a case of you either learn 'em or don't.  Stat boosts from food items _require_ you to fight battles before they (permanently) go into effect, and while switching attention between top and bottom screens takes definite adjusting, if you can get the hang of it the battles do become a bit easier (plus you can get a +10% EXP bonus simply for disabling autoplay).  Me, I couldn't have beaten Minamimoto without it.


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jul 10, 2009)

Fire Emblem (shadow dragon).........


----------



## Holsety (Jul 10, 2009)

snowleplover15 said:


> Fire Emblem (shadow dragon).........


Shadow Dragon was great gameplay-wise, failure everywhere else ;_;

Ninja Gaiden 2 (360), it just really wasn't that great compared to the first, especially with the amount of cheapshot enemies thrown in...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 10, 2009)

Well when you consider that Shadow Dragon was practically a direct port...

I actually like how they just used Dark Colours rather than Brown.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 10, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Those gripes are probably just a case of you either learn 'em or don't.  Stat boosts from food items _require_ you to fight battles before they (permanently) go into effect, and while switching attention between top and bottom screens takes definite adjusting, if you can get the hang of it the battles do become a bit easier (plus you can get a +10% EXP bonus simply for disabling autoplay).  Me, I couldn't have beaten Minamimoto without it.



*I appreciate you suggesting that the reason I was not pleased with the the game was because I was too dumb to figure out how it works.*


----------



## sdm42393 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sonic Adventure:
*I didn't see the hype. It was your standard platform game with a camera worse than Super Mario 64, loads of game-breaking glitches, and cringe-worthy voices. And for a game entitled _Sonic_ Adventure, you'd think you'd spend a majority, if not all, of the game as Sonic.

*Super Mario Galaxy:
*I dunno why, but I really couldn't get into this game. The levels just felt way too linear (didn't get too far in so I'm not sure if they became more open-ended) and the hub area was just a mess.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thrillville


----------



## Holsety (Jul 10, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well when you consider that Shadow Dragon was practically a direct port...


Storywise yes, but gameplaywise it was practically a new game, almost nothing from FE1 made it into Shadow Dragon


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> I appreciate you suggesting that the reason I was not pleased with the the game was because I was too dumb to figure out how it works.


If I was suggesting it, I would have done so in _exact words_.

TWEWY's simultaneous dual-screen combat system is a steep learning curve, and autoplay only alleviates that by a little.  Me, in heated battles when I have to focus mainly on the bottom screen I still find myself mashing Y/A out of habit, and it's still my partner taking the majority of combat damage.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 10, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Starfox Adventures :C



You got Zelda in my Starfox! (fortunately for it I like Zelda)

Let's see, I bought Pokemon XD:Gale of Darkness... Epic Failure, especially compared to the handheld games. The dialogue was insufferable and where's my Nidoking?! He isn't even in there!
No More Heroes fizzled pretty quickly too.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 11, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Storywise yes, but gameplaywise it was practically a new game, almost nothing from FE1 made it into Shadow Dragon



Probably because it was also a little tedious. >.>;;


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 11, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> If I was suggesting it, I would have done so in _exact words_.
> 
> TWEWY's simultaneous dual-screen combat system is a steep learning curve, and autoplay only alleviates that by a little.  Me, in heated battles when I have to focus mainly on the bottom screen I still find myself mashing Y/A out of habit, and it's still my partner taking the majority of combat damage.



*You'll have to excuse me if I misunderstood your intentions when you started explaining to me how eating food for stat boosts works, immediately after you said my complaints were because there were things about the game I hadn't learned.

Also, saying that the duel-screen combat system is okay because you just have to practice to get better only seems to make it more inexcusable. A steep learning curve in a game so short, they had to reward you for not playing in order to make it seem longer? A stroke of brilliance!*


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> A steep learning curve in a game so short, they had to reward you for not playing in order to make it seem longer? A stroke of brilliance!


You're complaining about the Shutdown PP system then?  And I wouldn't consider a 20-hour title "short" for a DS game (or even a console game), especially considering the postgame extras it unlocks.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 11, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> You're complaining about the Shutdown PP system then?  And I wouldn't consider a 20-hour title "short" for a DS game (or even a console game), especially considering the postgame extras it unlocks.


i agree; TWEWY is quite a meaty game, content-wise. but the most important thing above all is this: when you complete the game? you feel content; the 'oh, I just had a good meal' feeling.

still, if we're talking games that we wanted to love; I really wanted to play and love _Phantasy Star III_; I adored the first, second and forth and while I understand that the third is the 'black sheep' title, it still had some really excellent story elements (playing across generations). I wanted to love it, but I could never play past the first half an hour


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 11, 2009)

Neverwinter Nights 2.
Graphics in General = <3
Graphics for Spells = ):
UI = )':

If they had reused the stuff from NWN1, it'd been so much better.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 11, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Ewwww xbox TF2. :C


 
Meh, I don't play PC Games. I'm a console gamer.

Also, I forgot about how good Dead Rising looked when I first saw it.  And it looked amazing.  Then I found out that there was a constant time limit, and it didn't allow me to kill zombies at my own pace.  And that is bullshit.  That game sucks.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 11, 2009)

^SSSSSSH!!! DON'T SAY THAT!!! That's like telling some people like you eat babies for dinner!



Sassy said:


> still, if we're talking games that we wanted to love; I really wanted to play and love _Phantasy Star III_; I adored the first, second and forth and while I understand that the third is the 'black sheep' title, it still had some really excellent story elements (playing across generations). I wanted to love it, but I could never play past the first half an hour



Phantasy Star III really did have some good things. I liked the playing across generations, but the graphics were just a downright eyesore (lots of irritating colours), the characters weren't that interesting, and everything after Rhys's quest seemed a little like it wasn't needed that much.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 11, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^SSSSSSH!!! DON'T SAY THAT!!! That's like telling some people like you eat babies for dinner!


 
??? oooookay...


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

Pokemon Diamond.

Something about it just didn't interest me.  I played through it enough to beat it and I haven't picked it up since.

They should have stopped at Emerald, imo.  :/


----------



## Teracat (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh god. Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy.

Ever since I saw the first bits of promo for this game, I was psyched. An adventure game based off of Egyptian Myth, playing as a Sphinx-man who is trying to defeat Set? Fuck yeah!

I got the demo, and trudged through its horribly unimaginative, boring, and frustrating levels. But this is just a demo, right? It has to get better than this eventually, RIGHT?

I buy the full game. It does not get better. It's utter misery. I give up on it as well as my childhood innocence and hope.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

Fire Emblem/Advance Wars (they're basically the same under the hood, in my experience) for being clunky, oversimplified where it counts, and gimmicky where things should be simple. I don't know if that counts, though.

Also...*shudder* Second Life. All you furfags were making it out to be such a great, amazing thing a few years ago. I gave it a try and nearly vomited from how unplayable it was. Everything's mapped to a fucking key!? Fuck, so it's like Blender, but in game form--and, might I add, with much shittier graphics and able to produce nothing of use or interest to anybody outside its rabid fanbase.

Oh! I suppose I should mention The Longest Journey here, too, since that piece of shit won't even let me see the opening movie or actually _play_ any part of the game. For fuck's sake, Funcom, at least make sure a game's compatible with _modern computers _before you put it on Steam, okay?

So yeah. These games and their developers need to be bludgeoned.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 11, 2009)

Dammit thanks for the warning Satan. :E I wanted to play Longest Journey because I missed it!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Dammit thanks for the warning Satan. :E I wanted to play Longest Journey because I missed it!


Well, unless you're still running Windows 98, getting the Steam version just means you're gonna keep missing it :/


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 11, 2009)

Not so much a game, but one system really managed to piss me off: the Playstation 2. I went through several of them, and they each had the exact same problem: Run good for a week or two, then give me a stupid "Disk Read Error" message. Screw it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Not so much a game, but one system really managed to piss me off: the Playstation 2. I went through several of them, and they each had the exact same problem: Run good for a week or two, then give me a stupid "Disk Read Error" message. Screw it.


Are you sure your discs weren't just messed up?
My brother used to always have white stains on his PS2 discs when I went to play (this was before the operation)...I don't know WHY he was jacking off on them, but that stuff gets in the way of the lens pretty easily...

So do scratches. Remember, these are DVDs.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 11, 2009)

It's not the discs. Some of them were brand new at the time. I made very sure they were clean too. I remember reading something about an issue involving the PS2's lense moving out of place. That might have been the problem.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> It's not the discs. Some of them were brand new at the time. I made very sure they were clean too. I remember reading something about an issue involving the PS2's lense moving out of place. That might have been the problem.


That's possible too, but you must've had really bad luck for it to happen more than once or twice...


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 12, 2009)

Spore
Fantastic idea poorly executed
Need I say more


----------



## Kajet (Jul 12, 2009)

Star Fox Command, Sinistar: Unleashed, Morrowind, Geist, Crisis Zone, Metroid Prime: Hunters, The Ship...


Need I go on?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 12, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Star Fox Command, Sinistar: Unleashed, Morrowind, Geist, Crisis Zone, Metroid Prime: Hunters, The Ship...
> Need I go on?


I don't spot any obvious patterns there.  Any reason?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 12, 2009)

I would guess newer versions of old games, but Morrowind, Geist, and The Ship are all fairly unknown to me, at least in overall concept.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 13, 2009)

Sonic Unleashed. It's day-stages are amazing, and a lot of fun. It's like the challenge of the 2-D Genesis games, and the Dreamcast style of Gameplay. Plenty of Blue Skies. It's music was good enough for me to download, and it was HARD at times. Play Shamar, and you'll see what I mean 


What sucked about it: The Fucking Werehog. That fat, hard to control piece of Garbage. Okay, it's a neat concept. When I heard of it, I thought it'd be cool. Maybe like Ratchet and Clank style of Fun Beat-em-ups. But no. What I got was the worst character, and the worst controlls i've ever used in a Sonic Game. Not to mention how you NEEDED to play it, to get the fucking Moon medals to play the Day stages. It wasn't like Sonic Adventure, where the diffrent characters are seperated, so you could play what you wanted to play when you wanted too. No. It was meeched together, and it killed it for me.

"C'MON! You mean, that I gotta go back, and RE-PLAY LEVELS, but this time, SEARCH THE LEVELS?

It'd seriosuly take me 1.5 hours to find every medal in a level. Sometimes longer.

I wanted to love it. I wanted it to be replace Sonic Rush as the Prime Sonic game I play, but It failed.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 13, 2009)

Oblivion: I played all the Elder Scroll games from the first one, and Oblivion was the simplest, most un-involving, story-lacking lame creation of them all.  It was so bad, it was as if it were made by a completely different company (which in a way was true since most of the original developers had left Bethesda).  It was dumbed down severely to cater to console gamers.  It looked so beautiful and promised to be such a great game.  I wanted to like it, and I tried to like it (even loading an armada of plugins to try and at least make it more Morrowind-like) but I couldn't.


----------



## Fenra (Jul 13, 2009)

Red Alert 3, I loved Red Alert 2, played it on skirmish all the time online with my friends, was epic. the 3rd on tho... dont know what it was about it but just didn't feel the same, never played it more than a 4 or 5 times which was a huge dissapointment for me because I was so looking forward to it


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 13, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Oblivion: I played all the Elder Scroll games from the first one, and Oblivion was the simplest, most un-involving, story-lacking lame creation of them all.  It was so bad, it was as if it were made by a completely different company (which in a way was true since most of the original developers had left Bethesda).  It was dumbed down severely to cater to console gamers.  It looked so beautiful and promised to be such a great game.  I wanted to like it, and I tried to like it (even loading an armada of plugins to try and at least make it more Morrowind-like) but I couldn't.



Practically all my arguments against Oblivion. Though the story for Oblivion was very quickly added in. Like during Pre Production "Okay so we are going to make a new Elder Scrolls game. We are going to make it easy as hell and take place in an Imperial race province, and no more pen and paper style fighting". Then someone comes in and says "Wait what about the story". They of course answer "Story? We need one?" I just hope Todd Howard gets his head out of his ass for the next one and puts pen and paper style fighting back in.

Anyway I did find Oblivion playable. At least for a week or so. But one game I really wanted to love was Max Payne 2 on the Ps2. The port was THE most horrible port for a game I have ever played. The graphics were ps1 era style, the frame rate was.... just so bad and the gamesaves took up like half the memory card. Just do yourselves a favor when trying to play Max Payne 2, and buy the Xbox or the PC versions.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 13, 2009)

Bionic Commando, the new one. Aside from the stiff swinging motion, and invisible instant death borders, I've yet to find out what the ultimate insulting plot twist was.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 14, 2009)

Count me in on the TF2 bandwagon. I play it sometimes, and its fun for a bit, but I just don't see why everyone loves it so much. It gets pretty boring after an hour or so.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Practically all my arguments against Oblivion. Though the story for Oblivion was very quickly added in. Like during Pre Production "Okay so we are going to make a new Elder Scrolls game. We are going to make it easy as hell and take place in an Imperial race province, and no more pen and paper style fighting". Then someone comes in and says "Wait what about the story". They of course answer "Story? We need one?" I just hope Todd Howard gets his head out of his ass for the next one and puts pen and paper style fighting back in.
> .



Doesnt Pen and paper style fighting mean your weapon can go right into a guy and MISS?


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Practically all my arguments against Oblivion. Though the story for Oblivion was very quickly added in. Like during Pre Production "Okay so we are going to make a new Elder Scrolls game. We are going to make it easy as hell and take place in an Imperial race province, and no more pen and paper style fighting". Then someone comes in and says "Wait what about the story". They of course answer "Story? We need one?" I just hope Todd Howard gets his head out of his ass for the next one and puts pen and paper style fighting back in.
> 
> Anyway I did find Oblivion playable. At least for a week or so.





My point exactly! And it was full of glitches. Not the good, insane-but-controlable-permenemant-stat-fortifiy kind, but the lame game-crashing, invunarable-enemies kind. And when they took out the percentage based play leveling became pointless because enemies level with you.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 14, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Doesnt Pen and paper style fighting mean your weapon can go right into a guy and MISS?



Exactly. I'll take that over fps style (slash the guy, slash him some more and in a few seconds he flies like a ragdoll into the air). At least Pen and Paper style was CHALLENGING. Who said a fantasy game has to be ultra realistic in terms of fighting monsters anyway? At least we can imagine we are playing some version of DnD while playing an Elder Scrolls game

Although I think pen and paper style fighting means that either the enemy dodges your sword (even though he is standing still) or your sword doesn't actually cut the enemy (it bounces off or something similar). Something like that


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Who said a fantasy game has to be ultra realistic in terms of fighting monsters anyway? At least we can imagine we are playing some version of DnD while playing an Elder Scrolls game
> 
> Although I think pen and paper style fighting means that either the enemy dodges your sword (even though he is standing still) or your sword doesn't actually cut the enemy (it bounces off or something similar). Something like that



Yes, but the problem is that when you're playing the game, the stock animations are out of synch with the actual results of the hit.  It's like having unsynchronized audio/video on a news feed -- a minor flaw but _extremely_ annoying.

Sierra's old _Return to Krondor_ was more accurate in this regard:  If the numbers calculated that the enemy dodged or blocked your blow, the game rendered the appropriate animation for it.  Sometimes your weapon might glance their armor without damage, in this case the game used the same animation as a successful hit but didn't render any damage numbers, because the effective damage is zero.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 14, 2009)

I wanted to like the Grand Theft Auto 4, but I just couldn't stand the controls and the law enforcement system was so absurd it just got on my nerves. Even though I beat it, I can't remember every _enjoying _it, it always felt like a chore.

I guess I'm also mad because it was of the few games I actually bought brand new at full price, and when I sold it I barely got a pittance.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 14, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I guess I'm also mad because it was of the few games I actually bought brand new at full price, and when I sold it I barely got a pittance.



Blame lame-ass GameStop. Take my mom's advice and use eBay, you can get ALOT more money there.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jul 14, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Doesnt Pen and paper style fighting mean your weapon can go right into a guy and MISS?


This is why I disliked Morrowind. If I hit a rat with a giant hammer, I expect its guts to be splattered all over the ground, not completely unfazed.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 15, 2009)

IceDragonVisy said:


> This is why I disliked Morrowind. If I hit a rat with a giant hammer, I expect its guts to be splattered all over the ground, not completely unfazed.


Garden variety ROUS, right?


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 15, 2009)

i had a very unfortunate glitch happen to me in oblivion. for the knights of the nine dlc i went to pray at all the way shrines and there was a glitch that replaced the wayshine of mara with a second way shrine of talos so i was never able to do knights of the nine after that.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 15, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> i had a very unfortunate glitch happen to me in oblivion. for the knights of the nine dlc i went to pray at all the way shrines and there was a glitch that replaced the wayshine of mara with a second way shrine of talos so i was never able to do knights of the nine after that.



Knights of the Nine wasn't that special. Just do a few quests and get divine armor that only works if your fame is higher then your infamy. It would just be easier to enchant your own armor that is far better then the divine armor


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Exactly. I'll take that over fps style (slash the guy, slash him some more and in a few seconds he flies like a ragdoll into the air). At least Pen and Paper style was CHALLENGING. Who said a fantasy game has to be ultra realistic in terms of fighting monsters anyway? At least we can imagine we are playing some version of DnD while playing an Elder Scrolls game
> 
> Although I think pen and paper style fighting means that either the enemy dodges your sword (even though he is standing still) or your sword doesn't actually cut the enemy (it bounces off or something similar). Something like that





Would it at least have killed them to at least animate the enemies dodging, your sword bouncing off the armour, or just missing though? Your sword's going through the enemy and it's a miraculous miss. >.< Considering they put so much effort into making the game as brown, depressing, and gritty as possible....

I'm still waiting for an RPG that's like D&D and doesn't place any restrictions on you. You can farm dirt if you want. But it'll never happen because it'd get flagged as a life simulator and it'd be too much trouble to program.
(Oh dammit what if someone wants to walk out of Morrowind?! NOW WE GOTTA PROGRAM THE REST OF THE WORLD!!)


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm still waiting for an RPG that's like D&D and doesn't place any restrictions on you. You can farm dirt if you want. But it'll never happen because it'd get flagged as a life simulator and it'd be too much trouble to program.
> (Oh dammit what if someone wants to walk out of Morrowind?! NOW WE GOTTA PROGRAM THE REST OF THE WORLD!!)



Neverwinter Nights (points to Avatar) is as DnD as you can get. Though you can't do as many realistic things as possible, it is more DnD then Kotor or Morrowind.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Knights of the Nine wasn't that special. Just do a few quests and get divine armor that only works if your fame is higher then your infamy. It would just be easier to enchant your own armor that is far better then the divine armor



i got to play through it once and then i got this glitch and its still there even if i make a new character so i got screwed out of some dlc and since i am on xbox there is no way to fix it but atleast it was free.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Neverwinter Nights (points to Avatar) is as DnD as you can get. Though you can't do as many realistic things as possible, it is more DnD then Kotor or Morrowind.



Basically. 


And I didn't exactly hate morrowind...I just felt it was one part Hype Backlash and one part game I really did like. I still say it's a nice buy nowadays considering you can get the game of the year edition for like HOW much?


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Basically.
> 
> 
> And I didn't exactly hate morrowind...I just felt it was one part Hype Backlash and one part game I really did like. I still say it's a nice buy nowadays considering you can get the game of the year edition for like HOW much?



I bought mine for 7 dollars. :3


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jul 16, 2009)

People kept on beging me to play fallout 3 or mass effect, I took a random pick to purchase mass effect and I tried so fucking hard to like the game, this is one of the most borinest games I've ever played then again its a RPG, I always prefer JRPGS much more cause of the unrealistic charm in each of them.

mass effect was mostly wheeling your stiff character from one room to another while trying to avoid the 1 minute lift sequnce just to talk to a bunch of aliens with boring american voice acting see if you can get them to talk then if you fail to nogitiations or success you have to go all the way back to the same person to continue a conversation or finish the objective. Shooting in most action games are just boring nothing special in most of new francises except for Duke Nukem, Gears, Doom, All Valve games, COD, metroid and a few other games are great shooters but mass effect is more aimed for people who are more into that star trek rubbish.

Next time I plan to buy a RPG game I will proberly give Fallout 3 a chance when I feel like it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 17, 2009)

PS2: Eternal Ring.  Granted it's an early PS2 title, but it at least sounded promising.  However, the opening level and tone of the game . . . ack, completely BORING.


----------

